
Stripe Partnership - kennylocal
http://www.bealocalhero.co.uk
======
kennylocal
I hear that one of Stripes cofounders hangs around here - thought I'd take a
dive and see if I could get in touch from an unconventional channel

Hi Stripe,

We have recently launched a UK platform that allows independent businesses to
sell commission free vouchers to their local community during the COVID19
lockdown. This provides the businesses with the cash flow boost that they need
and allows the local community to support their favourite independents.

We went live 10 days ago and have 30 independent businesses selling vouchers
through our platform and another 70 stores in the process of setting up their
account. We are using Stripe as our only accepted payment method.

We do not charge a platform fee, nor take any commission on sales, so do not
currently monetise our site. As it stands, the only cost to the businesses is
the Stripe payment processing fee.

I was wondering if you would be interested in partnering, and amongst
exploring other opportunities, waive your merchant fee during the COVID19
lockdown.

The majority of businesses registering on our site are new to e-commerce and
are creating a new Stripe account during their registration. Waiving your fee
will strengthen our value proposition and allow us to scale even quicker,
resulting in more Stripe registrations during this period. Our voucher
management system also handles the administration of the redemption process.
This creates a high level of stickiness to our platform and to Stripe.
Although we are solely offering vouchers at the moment, our platform has the
functionality to provide a wide range of services to these businesses, both as
a booking platform and community orientated multi-vendor retail website.
During the voucher redemption period (post lockdown) we plan to introduce
these features and help these businesses transition to e-commerce.

Our website is www.bealocalhero.co.uk

Get in touch at kenny@bealocalhero.co.uk if you want to partner or have any
questions.

